# theyre back.....



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Back where


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah a general idea would be helpful


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I recognize those islands...

Did you catch it on the topwater that you bought when you sold my tackle?

Nice job Tide..I might go beat that channel up saturday.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Gps #'s or you photoshopped it


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I concur.  But that also puts us a couple weeks from mullet season.....

Just looked at the tide chart for the next month and it sucks for all of the fishing that I want to do.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Back where


my back yard / T A M P A 
--yes those islands DN 
--a few slots on topwater , the pigs caught on ladyfish..
--snooklets / rat reds /ladyfish / 
--THEN 2 jacknuts driving WOT buzzed us and i was over  -i educated one of them slightly but the champ was with me so i kept it PG.........
but it was over by then and getting hot / home by 11am 
--missed my shots a monster snook and red, but 1 slot in the cooler and fish tacos/heineken for lunch today...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice work tide where was my invite for fish tacos and cold brews


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sorry you couldnt make it ......


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> nice work tide where was my invite for fish tacos and cold brews


Yeah man what's the deal?!  I tried to get out with both of you last weekend!  When is this going to happen?!

Nice fish Patrick. I'm jealous.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

M n M was suppose to bring you.....
--i dont fish on the weekends if possible -too many yum yums out there, but they were there anyways   [smiley=bigun2.gif]

-dont go there DN its closed till further notice :-?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> M n M was suppose to bring you.....
> --i dont fish on the weekends if possible -too many yum yums out there, but they were there anyways   [smiley=bigun2.gif]
> 
> -dont go there DN its closed till further notice :-?


For the most part, the only time I can fish is the weekends, unfortunately. I can get out over the next few Mondays, though, so let me know if you're available. Same goes for you Eric.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I went out the other day exploring my new area north of Bayport. I went and modified my skeg and prop on a rock pile :-? Time for a trip to admrial props  Saw lots of reds, black drum and sheepshead


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> -dont go there DN its closed till further notice


Good, then they will be there when I can make out.


----------

